# Please pray for us



## PealedBannana

My wife and I have had a very tough marriage. She is 6 weeks pregnant and wants a divorce. Please pray that God will help guide my family though these tough times.


----------



## SunCMars

Why the divorce?
What brought this on?
What are your ages?


Yikes, six weeks pregnant, hopefully she keeps the child. Do you have other children?
Start from the beginning.

Sorry, you are here.


----------



## manwithnoname

Sunny Boy has some good questions.

When the baby was conceived, things were good? Something changed in that time. If things were rocky right from the start, I'd be questioning the paternity. She likely wouldn't want a child if things are not good, just to divorce shortly after getting pregnant.

Need more info...


----------



## 2ntnuf

+1


----------



## Betrayedone

Prayers on the way.........


----------

